# Derby gnr warehouse update.



## johno23 (Jul 5, 2011)

There are currently large scale plans on the drawing board for this old place to turn it into a supermarket with supporting car park and additional business use.
There is support for it locally as it is needed in this area and constructive use is long overdue as it has been largely derelict for about 40 years.

It has been heavily featured on DP and was once dubbed "Derby University of urbex"as for most local explorers it was their first or most challenging explore.

The place has been attacked time and time again and despite valiant efforts at keeping out the local vandal fraternity it has been attacked again.

Here is a link to an article in the local paper
http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/Blaze-burns-16-hours-warehouse/story-12877150-detail/story.html#

















.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 5, 2011)

I read that article. It's devastating to see it's been attacked yet again. I can't say I'm surprised, though!

Just glad I managed to look around it when I did


----------



## burtonbrewery (Jul 5, 2011)

why can t people leave things to rot naturally? they always have to help it along, bet them gas cylinders went off with a bang.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 5, 2011)

burtonbrewery said:


> bet them gas cylinders went off with a bang.


Wouldn't be at all surprised if they did, it smelt of gas and they were waiting to go off.

I know, I hate it when people do things like this. Bet it's the local youths - another one of my exploring friends told me that a group of kids lit a small fire in there a few weeks back.


----------



## burtonbrewery (Jul 5, 2011)

Jimba said:


> Wouldn't be at all surprised if they did, it smelt of gas and they were waiting to go off.
> 
> I know, I hate it when people do things like this. Bet it's the local youths - another one of my exploring friends told me that a group of kids lit a small fire in there a few weeks back.



must go back to the our cavemen roots, some people must like be able to light a fire.


----------



## talkalot (Jul 29, 2011)

i bet that tricycle got melted in the fire. Hurry up Clowes, this place isnt going to last much longer!!


----------



## Mercury (Jul 30, 2011)

burtonbrewery said:


> why can t people leave things to rot naturally? they always have to help it along, bet them gas cylinders went off with a bang.



It's in a bit of a shitty area of derby. Plus, it's right next to the town center. Somewhere to shoot up that's out-the-way and close to various dealers.


----------

